# تحويل غاز الهيدروجين الى سائل (2)



## ناصر999 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لقد اجاب الاخ ابو ربحي عن كيفية تحويل غاز الهيدروجين الى سائل وهو تعريض هذا الغاز الى ضغط هائل (400 بار) ولكن السؤال كيف نقوم بضغط هذا الغاز الى هذه الدرجة نريد الطريقة الفنية في ذلك من الالف الى الياء .
لقد وجدت على النت ان الغاز الطبيعي يتحول الى سائل بتعريضه الى درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا فيتحول الى سائل ولكن ايضا كيف؟ نريد من الاخوة المتخصصين في مجال النفط ان يرشدونا الى الطريقة من الالف الى الياء.
ايضا حينما نحول هذا الغاز الى سائل كيف يمكن تخزينه في صهاريج كبيرة او تعبئته في اسطوانات الغاز المعروفة حيث تحتوي تلك الاسطوانات على الهواء فكيف يمكن ادخال هذا الغاز فيها او في الصهاريج الكبيرة اي كيف يتم طرد الهواء منها.
وشكرا


----------



## ناصر999 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*كيفية صنع خلية هيدروجينية عملاقة*

:16:السلام عليكم
في هذا الرابط p/a/u/1/7 nrKqFZdKD4 # لا اعرف كيف وصل ال 63 لوح من الستانلس ستيل ببعضها البعض هل وصلها على التوالي مرة سالب ومرة موجب ام ان هناك طريقة اخرى غير ذلك وهذه الخلية استهلكت كهرباء 116 فولت دس لا اعرف من اين جاء بهذه القيمة
هل كما قال العضو zeid25
وهو ان يستعمل محول عادي ويقوم بوصله بجسر مؤلف من 4 ديود ومكثفة ذات سعة كبيرة 1000 ميكرو فاراد فيتحول الى محول كبير يعطي 116 دس او اكثر
نرجو من الاخوة مشكورين ان يشرحو لنا عملية التوصيل والعمل الذي قام به في الرابط من رفع 
انتاجية الخلية مرة واحدة من 2 لتر في 10 ثوان الى 2 لتر في 5 ثوان.
وشكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم الضغط الحرج للهيدروجين هو بحدود 10 بار فقط حيث يتحول الى سائل عند هذا الضغط وفيما يخص كمية الانتاج فيعتمد ذلك على قانون فارادي حيث ان وزن مكافي واحد يحتاج الى 96500 كولوم لانتاجة وسأوافيك ان شاء الله بتركيب الوحدة ومعادلات الحساب وكيفية التوصيل . وذلك عند انهاء طباعتي للموضوع لاحقا .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## عهود س. (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ما أجمل أن اجد موضوع هندسي باللغة العربية.
استفدت من الإستفسار و رد الأخ نبيل.
تحياتي
عهود ك. س.


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت تفيدونا بمعلومات اكثر عن هذا الموضوع الشيق وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ان شاء الله سأقوم بشرح مفصل عن الوحدة


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني الافاضل


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (1 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخ نبيل هذا كلام معقول 
١٠ بار رقم معقول ولذلك بامريكا في محطات تزود السيارات بالهيدروجين 
اما ٤٠٠ بار لايوجد ضاغط يصل الى هذا الرقم ولاخزان يتحمل هذا الضغط الهائل


----------



## احمد محمود مصري (9 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ارغب في عمل مصنع غازات للاستخدام الطبي والصناعي في الكويت 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## ابوا سيرين (31 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
انا اخيكم ابوا سيرين عضوا جديد في هدا المنتدي الرائع حقيقة فأرجوا ان تقبلوني كصديق لكم
ثانيا انني ارجوا من الاخوة القائمين على المنتدي بأ يشرحوا لي دائرة الرنين في الخلية الهيدروجينية بالتفصيل وماهي مكوناتها وهل هناك اجهزه توجد بها مثل هذه الدائرة حتى نستفيد منها وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## alnagos (14 مايو 2015)

بالنسبة الى تحويل الهيدروجين او الغازات الى سائل بشكل عام فهي عملية معقدة وتحتاج الى ضغط وتبريد في نفس الوقت فمثلا درجة غليان الهيدروجين هي (-253c ) فلا يكن تحويل الهيدروجين الى سائل الا عندما تقل حرارتة عن درجة غليانة ويتم الوصول الى درجة الحرارة هذة عن طريق الضغط ويستخدم التبريد للتقليل من الضغط الازم للاسالة ويجب التنبيه هنا الى ان الهيدروجين السائل يحتاج عند تخزينة الى خزنات كروية بسمك جدار كبير حتى تتحمل الضغط


----------

